# MacDuff



## Capt Lightning (Nov 13, 2016)

Cool and dry this morning so we drove down to the fishing port of MacDuff.  We parked near the harbour and were fortunate to see four dolphins leaping about 100 yards offshore.  We watched them for some minutes and then took a walk up to the war memorial tower that sits above the town.  Here are a couple of photos taken from the memorial...  Apologies for the quality, it was  dull and a bit hazy today. 



View looking north over the harbour and shipyard. The harbour is fairly empty, so the fishing fleet must be out at sea.  To the right of the picture is the Lerwick (Shetland Islands)  trawler 'Opportune', in for a re-fit.



Anyone who has watched the TV series 'Stonemouth', will recognise MacDuff parish church. Most of the series was filmed in and around the town.  This shot is looking West from the memorial.  Behind the church is the outlet of the River Deveron, and on the other side, Banff.  The inlet to Banff harbour is easily seen.  Once another busy fishing port, the harbour is now a popular marina for leisure craft.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting these photos. I love to see the small fishing towns in Scotland.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 13, 2016)

Those are beautiful photos, Capt Lightening. It sounds like you had a nice day. Thank you for posting them here.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 13, 2016)

It's not always that calm...  here's a picture (not mine) of the trawler 'Harvester' is heavy weather.  This is what they go through to bring the fish to market...


----------

